# 2 for 2



## rpcoop (Jan 22, 2006)

My son and i caught two Tarpon on our first trip with Capt. Mike Larue


----------



## Shimanobandit (Sep 26, 2006)

Sweet!!! Galveston?


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

What a great start to a tarpon fishing career.

Congratulations.


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

put a fork in'em... Congrats on the first of many to come


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

Is that a Trinidad 30? Did you use that on those fish? I have a couple of those and have been hitting tarpon a lot lately but with trout gear and not intentionally.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Good job and nice water. No way that this weekend?


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

Great fish and pics!

Does anyone know where to get a gaff rig like is shown?

TC


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

http://southchathamtackle.com/store/store.php?crn=207


----------



## sirtimo (Jan 6, 2011)

Mike is one of the best tarpon guides out of the Galveston area along with Jamie Pinter and Chris Jamail. I bet that reel is a Calcutta 400 which is what all those guys use for casting to schools.


----------

